# Lokking for CAD models of speakers



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am looking for anyone that might have CAD models of speakers. I know that some of you have them, because I have seen your screen shots and Edrawings! 

I'd very much like to know if a resource exists for downloading, or if those of you who have them modeled them yourself. For my purposes, I'd like to start with Dayton RS series...

Thanks for any info you might have.


----------

